

Fat Binaries - z_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_binary

======
holyjaw
So on mobile this link just took me to a Wikipedia page with absolutely zero
context. Am I missing something?

------
IbJacked
What about 'em?

~~~
z_
Space is cheaper than ever. There two "competing" architectures (arm vs. x86).
NetBSD has solution the distinct platform compilation problem.

What is a compelling argument against having fat binaries everywhere?
Especially given tools that can unpack/strip/lipo to the right architecture.

~~~
soneil
NetBSD isn't mentioned in the wiki article at all. You appear to be using wiki
to support an argument that you haven't made?

A little context could go a long way here.

